# potter needs assistance from someone less intimidated by their pc :)



## alsih2o (Oct 17, 2002)

i have the "i r.p.g." bumperstickers mentioned in a general thread, and i want to post an image of one as i offer them.

 however, i have no idea how to do this. my understanding is they have to be "hosted" somewhere.

 can anyone of you who knows how and has the means assist a poor potter for a free bumpersticker or two?


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 17, 2002)

Heh, I thought you were intimidated by your player character


----------



## Darkness (Oct 17, 2002)

You can attach files to posts in EN World, ya know.


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Oct 17, 2002)

Here ya go.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 17, 2002)

er, no, i didn't....how is this done?

 i don't mean to be an ubersimpleton, really 

 i just wanna have the image in my post. now, i have a scanner, and can scan it, i just don't know how to make the little picture show up in the post....


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 17, 2002)

o.k. everybody, khan posted that while i was typing mine in, i am not THAT stupid (depending on how you measure stupid  )


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Oct 17, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *er, no, i didn't....how is this done?
> 
> i don't mean to be an ubersimpleton, really
> 
> i just wanna have the image in my post. now, i have a scanner, and can scan it, i just don't know how to make the little picture show up in the post.... *




Um, I believe we posted too close together there.

Look back one post, my friend.


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Oct 17, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *o.k. everybody, khan posted that while i was typing mine in, i am not THAT stupid (depending on how you measure stupid  ) *




Looks like I did it again too.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 17, 2002)

we should start a synchronized posting team there khan! 

 2006 olympics, look out!


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 17, 2002)

o.k., now i can't get the #@!(%$& scanner to #@*)% work, the %%&%^ thing won't "initialize" whatever the &%$#*& that means!!!!!


 i hate this stupid box!!!!


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 17, 2002)

You can get some free webspace that allows access from other sites and store the image there.  Then post the HMTL code in your post to show it.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 17, 2002)

The HTML would be like this :

#p align="center"# #image src="URL of where you stored the file and the file name"# #/p#

Replace the #s with the appropriate lesser and greater than signs.


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Oct 17, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *The HTML would be like this :
> 
> #p align="center"# #image src="URL of where you stored the file and the file name"# #/p#
> 
> Replace the #s with the appropriate lesser and greater than signs. *




ACK... don't confuse the poor guy with complicated html stuff. vB code is turned on here, which is *much* easier for those less computer-savvy peeps to understand.

Click here for information about vB code:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/misc.php?s=&action=bbcode

Click here for information about image code (more to the point of what you need):

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/misc.php?s=&action=bbcode#imgcode

But before he does either of those, he must scan the images, which he is having issues with his scanner anyway.

Good luck.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 17, 2002)

Heheh you ani-html person you!!!!


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 17, 2002)

khan, thanks for the insight 

 dragongirl, that whizzing sound you hear is a lot of letters and numbers going over my wee little head


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 17, 2002)

Don't know what everyone has against HyperText Markup Language.


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Oct 17, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Don't know what everyone has against HyperText Markup Language.   *




Well, maybe it is because HTML for an image requires roughly 40 keystrokes, while simple vB code requires 10 or less keystrokes.

Time is a precious thing and I try not to ever waste mine.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 17, 2002)

Khan the Warlord said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, maybe it is because HTML for an image requires roughly 40 keystrokes, while simple vB code requires 10 or less keystrokes.
> 
> Time is a precious thing and I try not to ever waste mine. *




I beg to disagree

vB:

[ I M G ] (address) [ / I M G ] = 10 keystrokes

HTML:

< I M G   S R C =  " (address) "> = 12 keystrokes

Two keystrokes more isn't like 30 keystrokes more, is it?


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Oct 17, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I beg to disagree
> 
> ...




I was basing that on the following posted by DG:



> #p align="center"# #image src="URL of where you stored the file and the file name"# #/p#


----------



## Horacio (Oct 17, 2002)

Khan the Warlord said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I was basing that on the following posted by DG:
> 
> *




You can do an equivalent complicated declaration in vB too  

BTW, in the last post, I forget the smiley, please, don't take it seriously


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 18, 2002)

Khan the Warlord said:
			
		

> *I was basing that on the following posted by DG:
> *




Hehe you counted where I said URL of where the file is and the file name?  lol


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Oct 18, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hehe you counted where I said URL of where the file is and the file name?  lol *




Nope.

36 keystrokes not including the URL or filename, but including spaces.

Spaces are, after all, keystrokes.


----------

